# 3 gallon nano



## tylermoney1 (May 4, 2013)

Is it even possible to maintain such a small saltwater aquarium?? I've got a 3 gallon just sitting here empty so I'm curious. All that it has right now is decent lighting and a filter. There's a small pump that sorta moves the water around but would I need a power head in a tank this small?


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

tylermoney1 said:


> Is it even possible to maintain such a small saltwater aquarium?? I've got a 3 gallon just sitting here empty so I'm curious. All that it has right now is decent lighting and a filter. There's a small pump that sorta moves the water around but would I need a power head in a tank this small?


Sounds really interesting I shall enjoy reading any replies you get. I too have a nano tank doing nothing. Fingers crossed !


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I would not even advise such a small tank, by the time you get sand and rock in there, i think your looking at 1g of total water.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

never tried saltwater on that small of tank but I have seen 4 gallon take a my lfs.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I had a 2.5 nano reef 1in sand bed 4lb rock only kept 4 blue leg hermits that's pretty much all they r good for plus lots of water changes


----------

